# Anyone replace a windshield yet?



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Just caught a rock in the base of the glass on the passenger side. I have two four inch long cracks now. 

Any idea how much the glass for and SEL costs? Anything special need done for any of the sensors? Just trying to get my ducks in a row before calling USAA. Here’s hoping Safelite doesn’t have anything for the Atlas yet and I don’t have to fight for OEM glass.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Just caught a rock in the base of the glass on the passenger side. I have two four inch long cracks now.
> 
> Any idea how much the glass for and SEL costs? Anything special need done for any of the sensors? Just trying to get my ducks in a row before calling USAA. Here’s hoping Safelite doesn’t have anything for the Atlas yet and I don’t have to fight for OEM glass.


i had the same thing happen.. but i have the appearance package. so it is covered.


----------



## VanPassat4m (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a similar thing happen and had the windshield replaced with OEM glass. There is aftermarket glass out there already but my insurance covered oem. 

In terms of sensors there are different model numbers for the glass depending on your sensors, make sure they look up what you need based on your Vin.

The shop said the replacement was standard and took them a couple of hours.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

OEM Glass is probably made by Pilkington.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Just as an aside, what would be the difference between OEM and aftermarket glass? Please note I'm not trying to start an argument, I honestly don't know and haven't ever thought about it being an issue. Safety glass should be made to the same specifications was always my thought. I live in West Texas and drive a lot. I have had trucks for the past 14 years, and due to rock chips, I have had 15 windshields in that time. 

thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tntbrd said:


> Just as an aside, what would be the difference between OEM and aftermarket glass? Please note I'm not trying to start an argument, I honestly don't know and haven't ever thought about it being an issue. Safety glass should be made to the same specifications was always my thought. I live in West Texas and drive a lot. I have had trucks for the past 14 years, and due to rock chips, I have had 15 windshields in that time.
> 
> thanks


The VW glass will have the VAG markings on it. The DOT-number is the key to the manufacturer of the glass. http://www.carwindshields.info/dot_db

The OEM (most likely by Pilkington) will be the same as VW glass, but without the price mark up (and without the VAG Markings on it). It is produced on the same manufacturing line, except for the ink screen process.

Aftermarket such as Safelite, will be produced somewhere cheap, as they take the factory glass and reverse engineer the dimensions. Safelite glass will be hit or miss, compounded by many times, poor installation.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> The VW glass will have the VAG markings on it. The DOT-number is the key to the manufacturer of the glass. http://www.carwindshields.info/dot_db
> 
> The OEM (most likely by Pilkington) will be the same as VW glass, but without the price mark up (and without the VAG Markings on it). It is produced on the same manufacturing line, except for the ink screen process.
> 
> Aftermarket such as Safelite, will be produced somewhere cheap, as they take the factory glass and reverse engineer the dimensions. Safelite glass will be hit or miss, compounded by many times, poor installation.



I would agree with you on Safelite for sure, they blow and they're way too over priced. Go anywhere but Safelite, unless you like to be robbed. I haven't see any of the other issues you spoke about guess I need to do some research.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Windshield Replacement Costs*

The California roads have left a chip and a long crack in my windshield. Since I have $100 glass replacement in my Farmers policy I started a claim for replacement.

It appears there are three parts to this process;
-Glass selection: Safelite or VW OEM 
-Installation
-Re-calibration of the camera behind the rear view mirror
The dealer told me the calibration is a 3-4 hour process involving placing a box around the windshield and re-calibrate the camera with multiple lasers

Costs:
-VW dealer glass $733 (Farmers did not tell me what they pay for the Safelite Glass)
-VW Installation $220 
-VW Re-calibration $740 (Farmers says I can have the dealer or someone else re-calibrate the camera if I chose to have Safelite replace the glass)

-Has anyone else done this? 
-If the camera is not moved by a destroyed windshield, does it really need to be re-calibrated?
-$1,700 is a lot to pay for a windshield replacement and evidentially a downside to all the nice safety features these cars have.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris4789 said:


> ....-If the camera is not moved by a destroyed windshield, does it really need to be re-calibrated?....


Are you accepting the liability of it not being properly calibrated? Do you really want the records to show the system was no re-calibrated?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

USAA arranged replacement through a local glass guy. He did VW glass and the configuration (only took an hour or so) for $800 out of pocket. 

It was a real fight to avoid Safelite. Thanks, USAA.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Three different OEM windshields (depending on trim level) - all the same price:

https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/auto-...-v6-gas-engine/body-cat/glass-windshield-scat


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Chris4789 said:


> The California roads have left a chip and a long crack in my windshield. Since I have $100 glass replacement in my Farmers policy I started a claim for replacement.
> 
> It appears there are three parts to this process;
> -Glass selection: Safelite or VW OEM
> ...


Just went through this a couple weeks ago

About $620 for the VW OEM glass
$450 for calibration

My dealer calls it ACC calibration but they don't just calibrate the windshield camera, they also calibrate the 360 cameras and the radar sensor


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

I had my windshield replaced and for a simple replacement with OEM glass no re-calibration is required. Recalibration would be if you were in an accident and damaged more than just the windshield. Local VW dealership confirmed calibration NOT required for a simple windshield replacement with no other damage. I am sure some dealers will charge for re-calibration for extra revenue even if it isn't required.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Windshield Replacement is finished*



Chris4789 said:


> The California roads have left a chip and a long crack in my windshield. Since I have $100 glass replacement in my Farmers policy I started a claim for replacement.
> 
> It appears there are three parts to this process;
> -Glass selection: Safelite or VW OEM
> ...


As an update to my windshield replacement project by the VW dealer (above):
-I was surprised they had to do an alignment on the vehicle, but they said it is to be sure the car is straight ahead so the sensors can also be pointing straight ahead with the vehicle.
(the dealer said almost all Atlas vehicles need alignment, so perhaps this is one reason for the complaints of premature tire wear?) 
-The pic shows the calibration target and the alignment laser arm 
-The final cost was $1741
$733 Glass; $200 Glass Installation; $740 Calibration Labor + Tax
-The dealer estimated 3-4 hours for the Calibration and it took 5 hours as the sensor under the front VW logo was out of calibration so it had to be redone along with those behind the glass

Summary: I am very glad they insisted on doing the calibration even thought I questioned the need for it. My windshield was only cracked and I 
did not understand how that would affect the sensors. The vehicle needed an alignment so I am happy that was part of the process. 
After driving it for 75 miles the sensors, i.e. ACC seem to be operating correctly.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Chris4789 said:


> As an update to my windshield replacement project by the VW dealer (above):
> -I was surprised they had to do an alignment on the vehicle, but they said it is to be sure the car is straight ahead so the sensors can also be pointing straight ahead with the vehicle.
> (the dealer said almost all Atlas vehicles need alignment, so perhaps this is one reason for the complaints of premature tire wear?)
> -The pic shows the calibration target and the alignment laser arm
> ...


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree with your points that the emblem problem should have been picked up by VW and the alignment should be correct from the factory.
However:
- I have no way to check on the emblem alignment problem to see if it exists. I know a lot about vehicles but sensor alignment is a skill I lack. 
- I don't think any manufacturer does good alignments from the factory or on "certified" used vehicles. I always have them checked within 5k miles and they are always out of spec. 
- To complain about it will be a no win situation between the 3 parties. The factory will claim it was correct and I possibly hit a curb driving out of the dealer lot. The dealer will never admit that most vehicles need alignment, and I will get hosed next time I show up for service.
- The glass replacement cost me $100 out of pocket, so I'm not going to get anything from a resolution of the argument. 
- I do care about my insurance costs and know I pay in the end no matter what happens, but the whole process is so "F'd" up I will chose my battles and this is not one of them.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

When you all talk about emblem calibration... are you talking about the front VW emblem, that is in the front grill?
If yes, do you think it needs to be re-calibrated if they take off the front bumper and the front grill? 

Because my dealership did that and they haven't calibrated it. Just curious....


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sorry it was not clear, Yes when I have mentioned the VW Emblem I'm referring to the big VW on the front grill. If it was moved during bumper and grill work I would think it would have to be calibrated, but if everything seems to work ok, perhaps it is within spec.

According to my search on another Atlas thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9132801-Front-assist-warning-might&highlight=front+emblem
-Front assist and ACC sensors are located behind the VW emblem, the parking sensors are mounted inside the front and rear bumpers, Lane assist uses a camera mounted in front of the rear view mirror and the sensor you're talking about (at the bottom of black grill about a foot up) is the outside temperature sensor. 
-Sometimes dirt or snow can cover the sensors causing the system to not work properly, but it seems like you already have it figured out that it's faulty sensors. Also keep in mind that the front camera for lane assist might not work properly if your windshield is dirty or if you add aftermarket tint over top of it. So just make sure you keep that area of your windshield clean as well as the VW emblem. 
-The front assist is related to the autonomous braking and adaptive cruise control, not parking or 360 view.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Thought I'd add to the thread -- just had the windshield replaced on our Atlas (18k mi on it) after a chip turned into a massive crack. Geico covered OEM glass which not only ensures quality but also that your lane camera works properly. The glass shop did a very nice job, from all I can tell. It hasn't been re-calibrated and there are no error messages.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*FYI - OEM Windshield Pricing*

https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/auto-...-v6-gas-engine/body-cat/glass-windshield-scat


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

check with your insurance for replacement at locations. I have used Safe-lite with hardly any issues till recently. My GLI was replaced due to the crack spreading out to the edges of the a pillar. I had them do 2 warranty replacements in the last month due to faulty install and "fogging" issues and residue from shipment. They have told me their aftermarket glass is manufactured the same as VW with the sticker being different. Other than the install issues, i haven't had any cracks or chips since then. Just demand OEM and not aftermarket. most insurance companies will prefer OEM so they don't have to replace often for you.


----------

